# Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?



## MF13 (19. Dezember 2017)

*Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Wir werden ein recht großes Haus (4 Etagen, Altbau) kaufen, und jetzt stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, wie denn die Versorgung mit Internet - also WLAN und LAN - am besten zu lösen ist. Die Telefonsteckdose, an der der "Haupt-Router" angeschlossen wird, befindet sich im 1. oder 2. Stock, dort und im 3. Stock "reicht" auch ein gutes WLAN-Signal, im Erdgeschoß wird aber mein PC stehen, und den hätte ich doch gerne mit LAN-Kabel ans Internet verbunden. 
Einfache WLAN-Repeater im Haus zu verteilen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da sich die vielen Netze nur gegenseitig stören würden, außerdem geht da viel Performance verloren. Macht es daher Sinn, in jeder Etage, außer der in der der Router steht, einen Access Point aufzustellen, der per Kabel  mit dem Router verbunden ist und dann ein Netzwerk mit gleicher SSID und gleichem Passwort aufspannt, sodass sich die Geräte automatisch mit dem stärksten Netzwerk verbinden? Wenn ja, welche Access Points sind empfehlenswert (Ethernet-Buchsen, um Geräte per Kabel anzuschließen, sollten die ja haben?),  und kann das Netzwerk, dass ein Access Point aufspannt, eine 140m² große Etage ausreichend abdecken?

Ach ja, und wo/wie kann ich herausfinden, wie schnell die Internetverbindung an diesem Standort maximal sein kann, also was die Leitung ermöglicht? 

Danke für Antworten im Vorraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Macht es daher Sinn, in jeder Etage, außer der in der der Router steht, einen Access Point aufzustellen, der per Kabel  mit dem Router verbunden ist und dann ein Netzwerk mit gleicher SSID und gleichem Passwort aufspannt, sodass sich die Geräte automatisch mit dem stärksten Netzwerk verbinden?


Das nennt sich "WLAN-Mesh" und wäre hier das Mittel der Wahl. Kein Kabel notwendig (außer zum Hauptrouter natürlich). Die Mesh-Satelliten verbinden sich automatisch untereinander, du kannst damit ein (fast) beliebig großes Areal abdecken je nachdem wie viele Satelliten du einbindest.



MF13 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wo/wie kann ich herausfinden, wie schnell die  Internetverbindung an diesem Standort maximal sein kann, also was die  Leitung ermöglicht?


Sieh nach welche Leitung(en) da sind (Kupfer, Koax, Glas,...) und frage die entprechenden Provider (T-Com, Vodafone/Unitymedia usw.) wie viel geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Jenachdem wäre WLAN-Mesh wo jeder AP mit Kabel am Router angebunden ist aber die empfehlenswertere Option. Geht zwar auch so, dass nur der Haupt-AP per Kabel verbunden sein muss, aber dann erfolgt die Verbindung unter den APs auch nur über WLAN... Und das kann je nach Kanalbelegung und Dichte der APs schon mächtig auf die Bandbreite gehen. Die ganz billigen Mesh-Systeme nutzen dann nicht mal eine seperate Sende-/Empfangseinheit für die Verbindung unter den APs... 

Welche Mesh-Hardware jetzt speziell empfehlenswert ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen - so große Flächen, als dass mein Router nicht reichen würde, habe ich bisher noch nicht abdecken müssen. Bloß wiegesagt auf eine drahtgebundene Anbindung eines jeden APs achten oder zumindest halt, dass die APs für die Verbindung untereinander eine seperate Sende-/Empfangseinheit nutzen.

Eines kann ich dir aber jetzt schon sagen: Bei einem Altbau reicht ein AP garantiert nicht für 140m². 
Ich behaupte mal, Pi mal Daumen brauchts da zwei bis drei APs...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eines kann ich dir aber jetzt schon sagen: Bei einem Altbau reicht ein AP garantiert nicht für 140m².



Das kommt immer extrem auf die Gegebenheiten an... ich wohne hier auch in einem umgebauten Altbau, sprich das halbe Haus hat  gefühlt nen Meter dicke Wände, die andere Hälfte ist neu angebaut mit "normalen" Wänden... sind etwas über 100 m².
Ich habe nur einen Router an einem Ende des Hauses (weil da eben das Kabel liegt und ich vermeiden wollte durch nen Meter Bruchsteine weitere Kabel zu legen...) und zwar nen Netgear 8500. Ich sitze hier rund 10 Meter vom Router weg und dazwischen ist ne fette Wand. Ergebnis (500/50er Leitung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst im am weitesten entfernten Zimmer mit 3 Wänden dazwischen schafft der Router noch über 50 MBit (im 2,4 GHz-Band, das 5er ist da quasi tot) - das würde noch reichen für UHD-Streaming. Je nachdem wie viel Bandbreite man braucht und wie die Gegebenheiten aussehen kann ein fetter Router also durchaus ne alternative sein. Wenn man den zentral aufstellen kann kann son Gerät durchaus Hunderte von MBit durch die ganze Wohnung schieben.

Dennoch eine Anmerkung am Rande: Die verwendeten Empfangsantennen sind natürlich auch sehr stark/High-End. Mit ner 2 cm Notebookwifiantenne oder nem Smartphone sehen die Werte deutlich schlechter aus.


----------



## sen1287 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

eines kann ich dir empfehlen, mach es am besten gleich richtig, bevor du Lehrgeld zahlst.
ich würde dir eine kabelgebundene Lösung empfehlen via ubiquiti (poe). Inwieweit du diese umsetzt ist dir selbst überlassen.
selbst habe ich eine alte „Dorf-Schule“ als Wohnsitz, pro Etage 125m2 Wohnfläche. Verbaut habe ich im OG 3x ubiquiti uac-ap-pro (nur als Tipp, ändere die ländereinstellung, du wirst es definitiv bei Google finden weshalb).
empfehlenswert bei großen Grundstücken wie bei mir, einen externen ap am Schornstein (dafür gibt es spezielle bei ubiquiti).
die ap‘s verknüpfen sich untereinander zu einem wlan und Routen quasi die devices selbstständig. Derzeitig läuft bei mir ein einziger im OG, dieser hat gut und gerne eine Reichweite von 80-100 m bei ~27 dB. 
Prinzipiell ist es sehr einfach, sofern du von deinem Provider einen Router bekommst, nutze diesen als einwahlpunkt (wlan aus), vom Router ein patchkabel zum serverschrank, vom serverschrank (Switch) via cat7 zu den jeweiligen ap‘s (pro ap eine Leitung). Programmieren und fertig 
bei Fragen gerne per pn


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



sen1287 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es sehr einfach, sofern du von deinem Provider einen Router bekommst, nutze diesen als einwahlpunkt (wlan aus), vom Router ein patchkabel zum serverschrank, vom serverschrank (Switch) via cat7 zu den jeweiligen ap‘s (pro ap eine Leitung). Programmieren und fertig



Das ist mit Sicherheit die leistungsfähigste Lösung (wobei Cat7 Kabel Quatsch sind da RJ45-Stecker nur CAT6 fähig sind, für Cat7 (=40 GBit!) brauchts andere Stecker). Und ordentlich gemacht eine der teuersten... aber mit einem Punkt hatter garantiert recht: Besser ein mal richtig gemacht als 3x geärgert.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Die Ländereinstellung sollte man schon brav auf Deutschland stellen. 
Wenn dadurch irgendwelche Einrichtungen oder Frequenzen gestört werden, dies näher untersucht wird und dann auf dich zurückzuführen ist, könnte es Ärger geben... 

Im 5GHz-Band gibt es z.B. nicht umsonst das Lock zwischen den Kanälen 64 bis 100 - da funkt das Wetterradar drin. DFS dient ebenfalls der Radarerkennung und des bestmöglichen Ausnutzens der Kanäle...
Wenn man am AdW wohnt ist die ggfs. höhere Sendeleistung kein Thema, aber sonst finden es die Nachbarn garantiert nicht cool, wenn ein Egomane das eigene WLAN durch überhöhte Sendeleistungen wegstrahlt.


----------



## sen1287 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit die leistungsfähigste Lösung (wobei Cat7 Kabel Quatsch sind da RJ45-Stecker nur CAT6 fähig sind, für Cat7 (=40 GBit!) brauchts andere Stecker). Und ordentlich gemacht eine der teuersten... aber mit einem Punkt hatter garantiert recht: Besser ein mal richtig gemacht als 3x geärgert.



Damit hast du recht. Cat7 würde ich nur zukunftsorientiert verlegen. Die Stecker gibts derweil nur in cat6. Kabel kostet sowohl als auch um die 47-48 Cent/m beim Fachhandel mit Vitamin b 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Ländereinstellung sollte man schon brav auf Deutschland stellen.
> Wenn dadurch irgendwelche Einrichtungen oder Frequenzen gestört werden, dies näher untersucht wird und dann auf dich zurückzuführen ist, könnte es Ärger geben...
> 
> Im 5GHz-Band gibt es z.B. nicht umsonst das Lock zwischen den Kanälen 64 bis 100 - da funkt das Wetterradar drin. DFS dient ebenfalls der Radarerkennung und des bestmöglichen Ausnutzens der Kanäle...
> Wenn man am AdW wohnt ist die ggfs. höhere Sendeleistung kein Thema, aber sonst finden es die Nachbarn garantiert nicht cool, wenn ein Egomane das eigene WLAN durch überhöhte Sendeleistungen wegstrahlt.



deshalb mein Stichwort „Google“, ich möchte niemanden auf falsche Gedanken bringen. Sofern zu viele Nachbarn involviert sind, würde ich auch die Finger davon lassen. Aber man merkt den Unterschied.


----------



## Matusalem (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Einen Eindruck von den realen Datenraten von Internetanschlüssen in Deiner Gegend bekommst Du unter:

Kartenansicht | Breitbandmessung

Hier werden die Ergebnisse von den Speedtests nach Region und Anbieter sortiert verfügbar gemacht. Das ganze lebt aber vom mitmachen, also am besten die eigenen Speedtests ebenfalls darüber durchführen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Einen Eindruck von den realen Datenraten von Internetanschlüssen in Deiner Gegend bekommst Du unter:
> 
> Kartenansicht | Breitbandmessung
> 
> Hier werden die Ergebnisse von den Speedtests nach Region und Anbieter sortiert verfügbar gemacht. Das ganze lebt aber vom mitmachen, also am besten die eigenen Speedtests ebenfalls darüber durchführen.



Ich würde ja nen Test machen, das ist aber der einzige Speedtest im ganzen Internet der einfach nur bringt "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten".
Irgendwie habe ich bei einem vom Staat eingerichteten Neulandtest auch nichts anderes erwartet. 

Ist aber für den Zweck auch ungeeignet - woher soll so ein Ding dir deine Bandbreite vorhersagen können? Selbst wenn jeder der nen Anschluss hat ne Messung machen würde/könnte hätte das keine Aussage für einen anderen. Wir haben alleine hier im Wohngebiet Unterschiede zwischen 500 MBit und 3 MBit an möglicher Bandbreite, teilweise in einer Straße - nämlich je nachdem welche Kabelsorte bis wohin verlegt wurde und wo welcher Verstärker verbaut ist. Ich hab 500 MBit, mein Nachbar hat maximal 200 MBit, der nachbar auf der anderen Seite wieder 500 und der gegenüber hat 16 MBit weil da kein Koax liegt und er über die Kupferlitze muss. Wieder ein par Häuser weiter sinds noch 3 MBit weil dann der Weg zum Verteiler zu weit ist, der dahinter hat dann aber wieder 500 MBit weil die Straße neu gebaut wurde und da wieder Kabel liegt.

Wenn du wissen willst was geht schau was für ne Sorte Kabel im Keller ausm Boden kommt und ruf den in Frage kommenden Anbieter an (oder mach nen Verfügbarkeitstest, die meisten Anbeiter bieten das an), alles andere ist blind rumraten.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Weist du noch gar nichts über die Verkabelung im Haus? Bei mir im Haus hatte der Erbauer zumindest in fast jedes Zimmer >8 adrige Telefonleitung in Flexrohlr verlegt. Hier kann ich, wenn nötig - später sogar einfach Netzwerkkabel durchziehen. Ansonsten kann man vorhandene Telefonkabel auch zu Netzwerkkabel umfunktionieren, was aber nicht so performant sein dürfte. Solange man 2 oder 4 verdrillte Adernpaare vorfindet, wäre das zumindest eine gute Lösung.


----------



## MF13 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jenachdem wäre WLAN-Mesh wo jeder AP mit Kabel am Router angebunden ist aber die empfehlenswertere Option. Geht zwar auch so, dass nur der Haupt-AP per Kabel verbunden sein muss, aber dann erfolgt die Verbindung unter den APs auch nur über WLAN... Und das kann je nach Kanalbelegung und Dichte der APs schon mächtig auf die Bandbreite gehen. Die ganz billigen Mesh-Systeme nutzen dann nicht mal eine seperate Sende-/Empfangseinheit für die Verbindung unter den APs...
> 
> Welche Mesh-Hardware jetzt speziell empfehlenswert ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen - so große Flächen, als dass mein Router nicht reichen würde, habe ich bisher noch nicht abdecken müssen. Bloß wiegesagt auf eine drahtgebundene Anbindung eines jeden APs achten



Das erscheint mir auch am Sinnvollsten.
Die APs würden ziemlich zentral stehen, also denke ich, dass ein ausreichend leistungsfähiger pro Etage reichen sollte.

Ich weiß nur, dass die Telefonsteckdosen im Flur des ersten und zweiten Stock sind, also dort in der Nähe dann der Router stehen wird. In anderen Räumen gibt es keine Telefonsteckdosen. 

Dadurch, dass wir aber eh wahrscheinlich die Verkabelung erneuern müssen, sollte es kein Problem sein, Kabel zu den Mesh-APs zu verlegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Wenn du sowieso kabel verlegen musst verlege gute und viele. Denn das kostet nur ne Handvoll Euro und erspart dir ggf. jahrzehntelangen Ärger und irgendwelche Kunstgriffe.
Es gibt für den geneigten Nerd nichts besseres, als in jedem Zimmer irgendwo ne RJ45-Dose zu haben deren anderes Ende an einem großen Switch ankommt. 
Dann haste wenigstens nicht das Problem wie ich es hier habe dass man durch irgendwelche Bruchsteinwände durchfunken muss wenn man nicht die halbe Bude abreißen will.


----------



## night (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Wir werden ein recht großes Haus (4 Etagen, Altbau) kaufen, und jetzt stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, wie denn die Versorgung mit Internet - also WLAN und LAN - am besten zu lösen ist. Die Telefonsteckdose, an der der "Haupt-Router" angeschlossen wird, befindet sich im 1. oder 2. Stock, dort und im 3. Stock "reicht" auch ein gutes WLAN-Signal, im Erdgeschoß wird aber mein PC stehen, und den hätte ich doch gerne mit LAN-Kabel ans Internet verbunden.
> Einfache WLAN-Repeater im Haus zu verteilen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da sich die vielen Netze nur gegenseitig stören würden, außerdem geht da viel Performance verloren. Macht es daher Sinn, in jeder Etage, außer der in der der Router steht, einen Access Point aufzustellen, der per Kabel  mit dem Router verbunden ist und dann ein Netzwerk mit gleicher SSID und gleichem Passwort aufspannt, sodass sich die Geräte automatisch mit dem stärksten Netzwerk verbinden? Wenn ja, welche Access Points sind empfehlenswert (Ethernet-Buchsen, um Geräte per Kabel anzuschließen, sollten die ja haben?),  und kann das Netzwerk, dass ein Access Point aufspannt, eine 140m² große Etage ausreichend abdecken?
> 
> 
> ...




DLAN Adapter.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Kann man eigentlich mit relativ wenig Erfahrung Glasfaser selber verlegen? Also auch durch Wände und so?

Oder reicht ein altes Kuperkabel noch bis 1gbit?

Der Techniker würde für das verlegen von Glasfaser im Haus leider Unsummen verlangen von daher wäre dieser keine Option.

@Incredible Alk
Wie heißt dein Router genau? Solche Ergebniss erreicht mein 6490cable sli leider nicht. Des weiteren schwankt die WLAN Leistung sehr stark. Eine 6490cable von Unitymedia im Keller, welche Kabel Internet liefert und eine im Wohnzimmer als access Point fürs WLAN im 5ghz Netz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> Wie heißt dein Router genau? Solche Ergebniss erreicht mein 6490cable sli leider nicht. Des weiteren schwankt die WLAN Leistung sehr stark. Eine 6490cable von Unitymedia im Keller, welche Kabel Internet liefert und eine im Wohnzimmer als access Point fürs WLAN im 5ghz Netz.



Mit Fritzboxen kannste das vergessen. Die haben nicht annähernd die WLAN-Leistung wie darauf ausgelegte Router (wie sollen sie das auch schaffen wenn nicht mal vernünftige Antennen dran sind).

Ich habe den Netgear X8 R8500 AC5300 (Tri-Band).
Ebenfalls eine sehr ähnliche Leistung bietet der ASUS RT88U (Dual-Band). Den hatte ich davor - ist aber nach einer Woche Betrieb über den Jordan marschiert und aktuell auf dem Rückweg zu ASUS.

Es gibt von beiden Varianten noch eine Nummer dicker, wobei der Netgear 9000er noch zusätzlich das 60 GHz Band kann was für mich unnötig ist und das 8-Antennen-ASUS-Ufo nicht wirklich mehr kann als sein Bruder und pottenhässlich ist.


----------



## MF13 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Ist der Netgear mesh-fähig?
Ich würde ungerne sowas wie Google Wi-Fi nutzen, aus Datenschutzbedenken 

Außerdem, wie genau funktioniert die einbindung eines NAS ins Netzwerk? Einfach an den Switch anschließen, an dem auch die APs hängen? Oder direkt an den Router?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Ist der Netgear mesh-fähig?


Nö - die Meshvariante von Netgear heißt "Orbi".  



MF13 schrieb:


> Außerdem, wie genau funktioniert die einbindung eines NAS ins Netzwerk?  Einfach an den Switch anschließen, an dem auch die APs hängen? Oder  direkt an den Router?


Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Die einfachste ist du stellst das NAS neben den Router und klemmstn Patchkabel zwischen einem Routerausgang deiner Wahl und dem NAS. In den allerallermeisten Fällen erkennen die Geräte sich da bereits automatisch und du musst nichts weiter tun (außer ggf. ein heimnetzwerk einrichten in Windows).


----------



## MF13 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Dann scheint eine aktuelle Fritzbox als Router die sinnvollste Wahl zu sein?


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Die beste Lösung wäre wirklich Kabel legen und ggf. mit APs zu arbeiten. Die einfachere Lösung wäre PowerLine mit integriertem WLAN. Die von AVM sind bzw. werden Mesh-fähig gemacht.


----------



## fotoman (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Dann scheint eine aktuelle Fritzbox als Router die  sinnvollste Wahl zu sein?


Ist halt die Frage, was Du mit dem  Router alles machen willst. Die aktuellen FBs haben hoffentlich genug  Rechenleistung, um parallel Router/Firewall mit schnellem  Internetanschluss zu liefern, u.U. noch ein Gast-WLan zu organisieren  und (je nach Anzahl an Netzwerkgeräten) auch noch die Daten vom NAS mit  voller Leistung an den/die Clients zu liefern.

Schon kann es sinnvoll sein, das NAS nicht an den Router zu hängen sondern an einen passenden Switch.

Bei der "klassischen" (da günstigen) Verkabelung
NAS  -> FB -> Switch -> PC/APs/TV/usw wird die FB ganz schnell  zum Flaschenhals, da sie auch nur mit GBit an den Switch angebunden ist.  Lädt also jemand mit 100 MBit aus dem Netz kommt der nächste nur noch  mit max 900 MBit an die Daten auf dem NAS (falls die FB das performancemäßig gebacken bekommt).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann haste wenigstens nicht das Problem  wie ich es hier habe dass man durch irgendwelche Bruchsteinwände  durchfunken muss wenn man nicht die halbe Bude abreißen will.


Ein  paar Löcher in der Wand und Fußleisten in den Zimmern ist für mich  noch weitab vom Abriss des Hauses.


----------



## sen1287 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

heutzutage ist das problem das man vom markt überschwemmt wird mit unterschiedlichsten systemen, aber nichts geht über das klassische cat-kabel. dlan und co sind nur halbhherzige lösungen die früher oder später ihre schwächen zeigen.
in den nächsten jahren, man sieht es jetzt schon bereits, geht der trend dahin, dass immer mehr geräte über wlan, generell ins netzwerk eingebunden werden. warum dann also nicht gleich richtig ? 
ich werfe ein paar stichworte ein: sat-ip, wlan-radios, nas, smarthome. vielleicht auch selbst irgendwann die waschmaschine 

entwickel für dich im vorfeld ein konzept. wo sollen überall netzwerkdosen platziert werden ? in jedem zimmer zwei ? bad, küche jeweils eine ? 
im EG ein ap mittig vom haus, im 1. OG 2 ap´s rechts und links, im 2. OG auch nur noch einer mittig platziert ?

sofern du es umpfangreicher umsetzen willst, dann such dir einen bestimmten platz, verbaue alles in einem serverschrank. das sieht vernünftig aus und ist zentral.
du wirst locker bei einem kostenpunkt von 2-3k € liegen, sinnvoll angelegt, stattdessen du 1k € für irgendwas anderes ausgibst. 

grundsätzlich möchte ich nur damit sagen, es ist genauso als wenn du für jede etage eine zuleitung für steckdosen und die beleuchtung ziehst, absolut sinnfrei 

benötigst du fachmännischen rat bei speziellen komponenten etc, dann immer raus damit


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ein  paar Löcher in der Wand und Fußleisten in den Zimmern ist für mich  noch weitab vom Abriss des Hauses.



Schon mal versucht, durch 80cm dicke alte Bruchsteinwände mit blauem Beton dazwischen ein Loch zu bohren?
Klar geht das, da biste aber  ggf. mehrere Stunden pro Loch beschäftigt und himmelst den einen oder anderen langen Bohrer. 

Bevor ich mir das wieder antue hab ich lieber 250€ fürn dicken WLAN-Router gezahlt der die 500 MBit auch packt. Wenns in vielen jahren dann mal mehr sein muss und Funk das nicht mehr schafft muss ich halt durch aber so lange es noch so geht vermeide ich mal den großen Bohrspaß.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit Fritzboxen kannste das vergessen. Die haben nicht annähernd die WLAN-Leistung wie darauf ausgelegte Router (wie sollen sie das auch schaffen wenn nicht mal vernünftige Antennen dran sind).
> 
> Ich habe den Netgear X8 R8500 AC5300 (Tri-Band).
> Ebenfalls eine sehr ähnliche Leistung bietet der ASUS RT88U (Dual-Band). Den hatte ich davor - ist aber nach einer Woche Betrieb über den Jordan marschiert und aktuell auf dem Rückweg zu ASUS.
> ...



Netgear Nighthawk R8500-100PES X8 AC5300 Wireless: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 
Entschulding das das so spät kommt. Laut Bewertungen soll der sehr oft ausfallen. Für den Preis wäre das aber ungünstig


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Lies dir Bewertungen von 5 High-End Routern deiner Wahl durch. Alle fallen ständig aus, überhitzen, haben Firmware-probleme und was weiß ich alles.

Es scheint wirklich Glück zu sein einen dauerhaft funktionierenden Router zu bekommen, das stimmt.
Ich hatte auch erst einen ASUS RT88U - der nach einer Woche kaputt war. Jetzt hab ich den Netgear der bisher tadellos läuft (und auch nichtannähernd heiß wird wie da manche Leute schreiben, das Ding wird unter Vollast grade mal lauwarm).

Mit High-End WLAN Routern scheints wie mit Druckern zu sein - die Menschheit hats gefühlt bis heute nicht geschafft einen zu bauen der dauerhaft funktioniert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Lies dir Bewertungen von 5 High-End Routern deiner Wahl durch. Alle fallen ständig aus, überhitzen, haben Firmware-probleme und was weiß ich alles.
> 
> Es scheint wirklich Glück zu sein einen dauerhaft funktionierenden Router zu bekommen, das stimmt.
> Ich hatte auch erst einen ASUS RT88U - der nach einer Woche kaputt war. Jetzt hab ich den Netgear der bisher tadellos läuft (und auch nichtannähernd heiß wird wie da manche Leute schreiben, das Ding wird unter Vollast grade mal lauwarm).
> ...



Das stimmt leider. 

Allerdings: Die 6490 Cable von Unitymedia muss im Keller Temperaturen von 50° aushalten und wird dabei so heiß das man diese nicht mehr anfassen kann. Zusätzlich ist der Keller zu allen Seiten abgeschirmt, durch  eine Waschmaschine, einen Trockner usw. Plus Signalblockierende wände. Deshalb nur für Kabel zuständig, da 2 Meter weiter kein Signal mehr ankommt.


 Die 6490 Cable im ersten Stock wird grade einmal 30° warm und kann zumindest zu 2 Seiten ordentlich senden.

Sehr schlechte Bedingungen für einen Router aber trotzdem noch 200-300mbit von der zweiten Box auch durch  die Decke. Ich schaue mir den Netgear nochmal an und vielleicht ersetzt der ja eine fritzbox. Es scheint allerdings schon einen Nachfolger vom x8, den x10 zu geben. Ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung von Routern und lese daher nur Testberichte welche sich gegenseitig widersprechen. Des weiteren weiß ich nicht in wieweit die eingeschränkte Box von unitymedia (lgi) die Geschwindigkeit anderer router drosselt. 
Die lgi box (box 1 im keller) erreicht immer 425mbit. Allerdings nur über 1 Meter, da schon beschriebene Lage.

Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht warum die Fritzbox 7590 so gut sein soll, wenn diese noch nicht mal erkennbarer Antennen hat.
Entschulding für die Wall of Text...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Ja, es gibt einen X10 - der kann aber nicht mehr außer statt des zweiten 5 GHz-Bandes ein 60 GHz Band zu haben das für mich völlig unnötig ist (da diese Frequenz nur auf Sicht funktioniert). Deswegen hab ich den X8.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du es schaffst 50°C im Keller zu erreichen aber eines ist sicher: Kein Router dieser Welt wird bei den Bedingungen lange durchhalten. 

Was die Antennen angeht: Die sind wenn man single-length Antennen nimmt nicht groß (die Wellenlänge bei 5 GHz sind nur knapp 6 cm), bei halber Antennenlänge wäre das nur ein 3cm Eisenstäbchen... das kann man sehr gut in einem Routergehäuse verstecken. Nur hat man dann eben den Nachteil dass man grundsätzlich schon durch das Gehäuse funken muss und eben kleine Antennen verwenden muss.
Es ist hier die Entscheidung des herstellers ob man lieber versteckte kleine Antennen mit technischen Nachteilen nutzt weils hübscher aussieht (AVM) oder lieber maximalen Empfang will und dafür große Antennen aus dem Gehäuse rausstehe lässt (Netgear, Asus). Die Fritzboxen sind eher auf die "Normalsterblichen-Zielgruppe" ausgelegt die eben viel größeren Wert auf Design legen als auf Funktionalität, die Netgear-Dinger sind eher auf performance ausgelegt (vom Aussehen her) und ASUS hat als Zielgruppe ja die Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer, deswegen sehen deren Router aus wie Ufos^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt einen X10 - der kann aber nicht mehr außer statt des zweiten 5 GHz-Bandes ein 60 GHz Band zu haben das für mich völlig unnötig ist (da diese Frequenz nur auf Sicht funktioniert). Deswegen hab ich den X8.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du es schaffst 50°C im Keller zu erreichen aber eines ist sicher: Kein Router dieser Welt wird bei den Bedingungen lange durchhalten.
> 
> ...



Waschmaschine und Trockner in einem Raum, der aus Beton ist und wo auch die Heizungssteuuerung ist. Aber hauptsächlich heizen Waschmaschine und Trockner... Nur leider ist da der Hausinternetanschluss. Von daher muss da der Router stehen. Und der krönende Bonus ist der sicherungskasten direkt neben dem Router. Wer bietet einen schlechteren Platz? 
Zur 6490cable im 1. Stock. Wenn ich die durch den netgear ersetze, sind dann die 440mbit garantiert?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Naja, dann musste halt mal den Platz verändern mitn paar Meter Kabel und nem Loch. Son Koaxkabel mit F-Stecker kann man fürn paar Euro kaufen und selber verlegen/anschließen. 
Wenns gar nicht anders geht kann man auch nen USB-Lüfterchen am Router betreiben und ihm zumindest ein bisschen bewegte Luft verpassen.

Bandbreiten garantieren kann ich dir nicht (und auch sonst keiner). Wie viel mbit welcher Router dir durch deine Wände schieben kann weißt du leider erst wenn dus ausprobiert hast.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Gibt kleine Neuigkeiten. Es ist wohl möglich, ein Glasfaserkabel zum Haus zu verlegen, also muss ich mir bezüglich Geschwindigkeit keine Sorgen mehr machen, das Leiden mit einer 0.2 Kbit-Bambusleitung wird ein Ende haben 
Geplant ist also ein Router und drei bis vier Access Points (hängt von der Position des Routers ab), dazu eventuell ein NAS.
Jetzt habe ich folgende Fragen:

Wie sollen die Kabel genau verlegt werden? Dort, wo das Telefonkabel ins Haus kommt, stehen Router und Switch, der Switch ist per LAN-Kabel am Router angeschlossen, vom Switch führen dann drei oder vier Kabel zu den APs. Also am Router-Standrt vier LAN-Steckdosen (mit jeweils zwei Buchsen) machen, und davon aus zu den Orten, wo die APs stehen werden, Kat6-Kabel verlegen, die jeweils wieder in LAN-Steckdosen enden, richtig? 
Welche Hardware, also welcher Router, welche Access-Points und welcher Switch sind empfehlenswert? Leider sind ja viele Mesh-Sets mehr auf Design als auf Leistung aufgelegt und sind fragwürdig bezüglich Datenschutz. 
Ist die Unterbringung in einem Serverschrank sinnvoll? Wenn ja, was wäre denn da empfehlenswert und nicht zu teuer?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Ich würde den von Incredible Alk vorgeschlagenen Netgear Nighthawk R8500 kaufen.

 Es gibt leider keinen vernünftigen Test zu Routern mehr. Überall steht nur noch Fritzbox auf Platz 1, weil deren Marketing am bestenist....


----------



## Finni21 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Großes Haus mit Internet versorgen, aber wie am besten?*

Hol dir den ubiquiti amplifi wenn du vernünftiges WLAN haben willst. Ist ein mesh System mit sehr guter Reichweite.


----------

